# Strut bar on the engine



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Wanted to know if any of you '99 Nissan Sentra SE Limited owners have this problem. I just ordered a Front Strut bar that said it was rated for the 99 Sentra. When I put it in my car the bar hits the top of the engine where 2 black tubes reside.... Am I the only one that is experiencing this problem? Does anyone have a fix? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

drefish99,

Yep happened here to. I just relocated that solenoid with 2 flat pieces of metal about 2" long. It moved it back and out of the way. Will post pic tonight


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had that problem with the first bar I bought. It also hit the hood. 
The new bar I have does not hit the motor, and with the carbon fiber hood, it does not hit that either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Sweeet. Good to hear there are some good solutions to this problem. What kind of Strut are we all using? I picked up a cheap one from good ol' EBay. Carbon Fiber Hood.... mmm sounds nice. Maybe in the future but for now I have to work with my stock hood.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*just got mine yesterday...*

its a toucan industries bar. and sho nuff... it does the same thing. i am very interested in seeing the fix pictures.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*strut bar hitting....*

i have a toucan strut tower bar too, and i just moved the evap purge valve to the lower bolt hole then acquired some bmw purge line hose and clamps and fastened it there, be careful though on the lower bolt where the manifold may crack if over tightened, then just put the bolt in so there would be no empty holes, and still maintain that "factory" look.......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I bought my new strut bars from ebay. I also angled the front one a bit. I'll try to get some pics that show it.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i had the same problem i actually put one made for the sr20 on a ga16 and i had to move the ported vaccum switch which was on top of the motor i only have about 1/2 inch between bar and motor but its no big deal as long as it isnt touching the motor


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

anyone got pics on this one yet?
I need help! Damn the Talon didn't have have of this emmissions crap!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: strut bar hitting....*



azkicker0027 said:


> *i have a toucan strut tower bar too, and i just moved the evap purge valve to the lower bolt hole then acquired some bmw purge line hose and clamps and fastened it there, be careful though on the lower bolt where the manifold may crack if over tightened, then just put the bolt in so there would be no empty holes, and still maintain that "factory" look....... *


hey... i noticed that the strut bar is rubbing on the bottom of the hood. do you have this problem? would it be too much trouble to ask for pics and maybe a run down of how you kept it from hitting?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Tommorow, I promise. Its been rainy and dark here so I didnt want to post a crappy pic. The weather is supposed to be good tommorow so I will take a shot and post it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: strut bar hitting....*



nak1 said:


> *
> 
> hey... i noticed that the strut bar is rubbing on the bottom of the hood. do you have this problem? would it be too much trouble to ask for pics and maybe a run down of how you kept it from hitting? *


I fixed this problem by getting a carbon fiber hood. 

Well, it was not the only reason, but it was a nice perk.


Pics soon.....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i want to get one some time. but i dont have the money or the mods to back up having one. i will some time. but my main worry is getting the strut bar up off the hoses on top of the TB and still clear the hood.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

try installing silicone hoses you should get more flexibilty and you wont have to worry about moving the strut bar that is what i had to do np yet


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*strut tower bar trouble....*

for the issue of touching the hood, i marked it and it only rubs on 3 areas, where the "skeleton" is at, pardon this because i don't know the technical term, but anyway, there is only about 1/4 inch clearance no matter how much you play with the angle of the bar, so, to resolve this, i just installed some clear plastic insulating pads and cleanly cut them so the end won't protrude the "skeleton", it then rests on the bar, but no harmful scratches, i do apologize for not having pics, not yet equipped with that piece of technology........


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*thanks for the info guys....*

where can i get those silocone hoses? Just get raw hose and cut it? i plan on going CF hood some day so im not to terribly worried about rubbing its extreamly minor. just as long as i dont get any noise. thanks again!


----------

